# Help with PAK Generic.001



## sas148 (Feb 6, 2008)

I am receiving a Virus Warning from Trend Micro Internet Security 2007 indicating that I have the PAK Generic.001 virus.

I'm not sure how it happened; but, I read some of the posts and went ahead and downloaded the hijackthis program and ran the scan to come up with the following log (any help is appreciated):

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 2:09:21 AM, on 2/6/2008
Platform: Windows Vista (WinNT 6.00.1904)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16575)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\shwiconEM.exe
C:\Program Files\DigitalPersona\Bin\DPAgnt.exe
C:\Windows\System32\wpcumi.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2007\pccguide.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\TRENDnet\TEW-424UB\WlanCU.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\WidgetEngine\YahooWidgets.exe
C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\ieuser.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskmgr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\PCCMAIN.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.igl.net/ygin
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {4AD9EC63-4670-4357-AD7E-F962BB7D573C} - C:\Windows\system32\ddcca.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {A95B2816-1D7E-4561-A202-68C0DE02353A} - C:\Windows\system32\ccutmbnb.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {E0A4ACB6-FE0C-4737-835C-013842F91950} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] %WINDIR%\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunKistEM] C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\shwiconem.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DPAgnt] C:\Program Files\DigitalPersona\Bin\DPAgnt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1144490282\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WPCUMI] C:\Windows\system32\WpcUmi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2007\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Logitech Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSServer] rundll32.exe C:\Windows\system32\sstqo.dll,#1
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Speech Recognition] "C:\Windows\Speech\Common\sapisvr.exe" -SpeechUX -Startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MySpaceIM] C:\Program Files\MySpace\IM\MySpaceIM.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ICQ] "C:\Program Files\ICQ6\ICQ.exe" silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Steam] "C:\Program Files\Steam\Steam.exe" -silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Users\Stephen\AppData\Local\Google\Update\1.0.91.0\GoogleUpdate.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSServer] rundll32.exe C:\Users\Stephen\AppData\Local\Temp\pmkhi.dll,#1
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [cmds] rundll32.exe C:\Windows\system32\ddcca.dll,c
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [MySpaceIM] C:\Program Files\MySpace\IM\MySpaceIM.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [MySpaceIM] C:\Program Files\MySpace\IM\MySpaceIM.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: MorphVOXClassic.lnk = C:\Program Files\Screaming Bee\MorphVOX Classic\MorphVOXClassic.exe
O4 - Startup: MorphVOXJr.lnk = C:\Program Files\Screaming Bee\MorphVOX Junior\MorphVOXJr.exe
O4 - Startup: Yahoo! Widgets.lnk = C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\WidgetEngine\YahooWidgets.exe
O4 - Startup: YouTube Uploader.lnk = C:\Users\Stephen\AppData\Local\YouTube\Uploader\youtubeuploader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak EasyShare software.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Printkey2000.lnk = C:\Program Files\PrintKey2000\Printkey2000.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Wireless Configuration Utility HW.14.lnk = C:\Program Files\TRENDnet\TEW-424UB\WlanCU.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Share in Hello - {B13B4423-2647-4cfc-A4B3-C7D56CB83487} - C:\Program Files\Hello\PicasaCapture.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Share in H&ello - {B13B4423-2647-4cfc-A4B3-C7D56CB83487} - C:\Program Files\Hello\PicasaCapture.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\Windows\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\Windows\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: ICQ6 - {E59EB121-F339-4851-A3BA-FE49C35617C2} - C:\Program Files\ICQ6\ICQ.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ICQ6 - {E59EB121-F339-4851-A3BA-FE49C35617C2} - C:\Program Files\ICQ6\ICQ.exe
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YPager.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YPager.exe (file missing)
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://hoylegames.igl.net
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://home.satx.rr.com
O15 - Trusted IP range: http://8.5.0.53
O15 - Trusted IP range: http://8.5.0.58
O16 - DPF: WMP10ctrl - http://www.cinemanow.com/WMP10ctrl.CAB
O16 - DPF: {01113300-3E00-11D2-8470-0060089874ED} (Support.com Configuration Class) - https://activatemydsl.verizon.net/sdcCommon/download/DSL/tgctlcm.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52/20061205/qtinstall.info.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {1F2F4C9E-6F09-47BC-970D-3C54734667FE} (LSSupCtl Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/LSSupCtl.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {44990301-3C9D-426D-81DF-AAB636FA4345} (Symantec Script Runner Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsr.cab
O16 - DPF: {6FDB0065-2787-11D6-B1D8-0001023916FC} (CLOActiveXInstaller Control) - http://www.igl.net/clo/install/CLOActiveXInstallerProj1.cab
O16 - DPF: {A031D222-B496-11D2-9CC8-00105A10AAF6} (WONWebLauncher Class) - http://hoylegames.sierra.com/cab/WONWebLauncherControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {A903E5AB-C67E-40FB-94F1-E1305982F6E0} (KooPlayer Control) - http://h01.xtube.com/tv_channels/UKooPlayer.ocx
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/SymAData.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: DPWLN - C:\Windows\system32\DPWLEvHd.dll
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: Biometric Authentication Service (DpHost) - DigitalPersona, Inc. - C:\Program Files\DigitalPersona\Bin\DpHost.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Protection Against Spyware (PcScnSrv) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\PcScnSrv.exe
O23 - Service: PrismXL - New Boundary Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
O23 - Service: ScsiAccess - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ScsiAccess.EXE
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\tmproxy.exe
O23 - Service: Veoh Client Service - Veoh Networks, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Veoh\VeohClientService.exe

--
End of file - 12009 bytes


----------



## sas148 (Feb 6, 2008)

bump


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Please visit *Combofix Guide & Instructions * for instructions for downloading and running ComboFix:

Post the log from ComboFix when you've accomplished that, along with a new HijackThis log.


----------



## sas148 (Feb 6, 2008)

I think that program got it because I haven't had any problems since I did as you asked.

Thanks


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

post the combofix log then as there will normally be somethings that combofix finds that need dealing with


----------



## sas148 (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, I was going to do that but when it finished a box popped up saying the file didn't exist and do I want to create it? I said Yes and a blank text box popped up with nothing in it.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

doesn't sound right

Delete any existing version of ComboFix you have sitting on your desktop

Download ComboFix from *Here* to your Desktop.

***Note: In the event you already have Combofix, this is a new version that I need you to download. It is important that it is saved directly to your desktop***
--------------------------------------------------------------------
1. Close/disable all anti virus and anti malware programs so they do not interfere with the running of ComboFix.


*Very Important!* Temporarily *disable* your *anti-virus*, *script blocking* and any *anti-malware* real-time protection _*before*_ performing a scan. They can interfere with ComboFix or remove some of its embedded files which may cause _"unpredictable results"_
Click on *this link* to see a list of programs that should be disabled. The list is not all inclusive. If yours is not listed and you don't know how to disable it, please ask.
*Remember to re enable the protection again afterwards before connecting to the net*
--------------------------------------------------------------------
2. Close any open browsers and make sure you are disconnected from the net. Unplug the cable if need be before running combofix.

 * WARNING: IF you have not already done so Combofix will disconnect your machine from the Internet when it starts *
*Please do not re-connect your machine back to the Internet until Combofix has completely finished.*
If there is no internet connection when Combofix has completely finished then restart your computer to restore back the connections.
Double click on *combofix.exe* & follow the prompts.
When finished, it will produce a report for you. 
Please post the *"C:\ComboFix.txt" *along with a *new HijackThis log* for further review

*****Note: Do not mouseclick combofix's window while it's running. That may cause it to stall or freeze *****​
Note: ComboFix may reset a number of Internet Explorer's settings, including making it the default browser.
Note: Combofix prevents autorun of ALL CDs, floppies and USB devices to assist with malware removal & increase security. If this is an issue or makes it difficult for you -- please tell us when you reply


----------

